# Weightless (possible NSFW)



## MyaLover

C&C as always


----------



## Alpha

#1


----------



## Big Bully

Of course you would like number 1 you are a guy.. haha 
But I have to agree #1 is a great shot! I really like #1 and 2.  The lighting on #3 I think is too bright, and the hand placement is weird. But on the other two, the lighting is great. Great job!

How on earth did you create these shots?! They are fantastic and very creative!


----------



## MyaLover

Thank you very much!  If I told you my secret, not only would you laugh, but then id have to kill you


----------



## Big Bully

I only ask because I showed my husband your photos and he started to drool and really wants to try them.. He has come up with some outrageous ideas of how you might have done them.. But I'm not sure they are how you got the effect.
(he thinks you are gorgeous by the way.) lol


----------



## MyaLover

Awwh tell him I said thank you!!  What ideas was he coming up with????


----------



## Puscas

I agree with Alpha. Don't think it's 'a man's thing', it's the best shot (although I do get lured into these threads by nsfw-warnings combined with ML's name)


The pose in 1 is great. I love what you did here!:thumbup::thumbup:





pascal


----------



## Dubious Drewski

#1 has the strongest pose.  The exposure on that skin is very... odd, but in a good way.  Very nice and evocative.

(Heh, I too see NSFW and I must click.)


----------



## tirediron

MyaLover said:


> Thank you very much! If I told you my secret, not only would you laugh, but then id have to kill you


 
Or, you could give him a hint and just kick the crap outta him...  REALLY nice work, I think some of your best we've seen here.  Well done!  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography

Whenever I see NSFW I always think, "Sweet, I'm glad I work from home!" and of course, I have to look. So far on this site I've been safe other than the men in different colored wrestling outfits. *Eeek* 

Back to the photos~
I :heart::heart::heart: Them! I would frame one of these and have it hanging in my livingroom I :heart: them that much. Creative concept, amazing composition, the lighting is great, I think it all just works. The photos seem sensual & mysterious, almost light & dark at the same time.

:hail::salute::thumbsup::cheers:
*(I'm lovin' the smileys is you haven't noticed)*


----------



## Pugs

tirediron said:


> Or, you could give *him* a hint and just kick the crap outta *him*... REALLY nice work, I think some of your best we've seen here. Well done! :thumbup::thumbup:


 
"HER" - I'm fairly sure that Meg is all woman...  

MyaLover, absolutely stunning images.  Like most everyone else #1 is my favorite.  It has the most interesting lines and curves.  

Simply gorgeous work!


----------



## tirediron

Pugs said:


> "HER" - I'm fairly sure that Meg is all woman...
> 
> MyaLover, absolutely stunning images. Like most everyone else #1 is my favorite. It has the most interesting lines and curves.
> 
> Simply gorgeous work!


 

Ooopssss....  my mistake.  Apologies!:er:


----------



## MyaLover

Wow you guys!  Thank you a million times over!  I have to agree that #1 is my favorite as well.  I would also note that this is my first post on here where I have gotten a ":hail:"  So it made my day


----------



## kellylindseyphotography

I think #1 is the best because the hands don't look awkward there.  It doesn't look like you made magic or anything.. just looks like you draped a black cloth over a chair and sat in it backwards


----------



## IllegalDamage

Due to an area on the second picture and the position of the first i believe I know how she did it... all it took was something to act as a hamock and the healing brush tool in photoshop after the picture was taken  at least that's how I would have done it


----------



## Big Bully

MyaLover said:


> Awwh tell him I said thank you!! What ideas was he coming up with????


 
Bending over a stool, awkward but somewhat feezable. Using a chair, the couch, a sex swing . But he really loves the effect that you have gotten in yours. He had to make it his backdrop on his computer.. He liked them so much. 



Puscas said:


> I agree with Alpha. Don't think it's 'a man's thing', it's the best shot (although I do get lured into these threads by nsfw-warnings combined with ML's name)
> 
> 
> The pose in 1 is great. I love what you did here!:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal


 
Yeah the NSFW is what lured me in here too... LOL!




Pugs said:


> "HER" - I'm fairly sure that Meg is all woman...
> 
> MyaLover, absolutely stunning images. Like most everyone else #1 is my favorite. It has the most interesting lines and curves.
> 
> Simply gorgeous work!


 
Thanks for clearing things up there Pugs! :hug::


----------



## MyaLover

All I have to say is you are both wrong (Kelly and illegal damage) and I was very high in the air


----------



## kellylindseyphotography

See the way your right leg is bent at the exact same angle in each picture doesn't seem like you were airless, but it looks draped over something.  Like a chair.


----------



## K_Pugh

I reckon it was just magical levitation, i could be wrong.. nah.

Excellent work though, #1 is my favourite here, the tones, the way the sheets (whatever that is) fall, the pose etc.. 

#2 just seems like you're about to tip over.. can't have that!


----------



## MyaLover

The last thing I will say is there was no chair, stool, couch, sex swing, and the only backdrop I used was in the back


----------



## Dubious Drewski

Wait, MyaLover - that's YOU?  Well hot damn! 

(Were you hiding a remote shutter release in your right hand as you posed, then? hehe)


----------



## MyaLover

Hahahaha yes it is me.  I just assumed most of you knew due to the majority of my previous posts


----------



## Big Bully

I don't know about anyone else but I totally knew it was you!

Well true it couldn't be a chair, because you don't have a pressure point aka flat area where you would be sitting down. 
You were in the air... Was it a trampoline? Wait if it was a trampoline you would have hair and cloth issues.. hmmm.. Now I am really curious!


----------



## icassell

magic -- of the best kind


----------



## Fox Paw

I love the imagination in your photos.  These are terrific.


----------



## MyaLover

Thank you very much


----------



## Sontizzle

its a ladder, duuurrr


----------



## Big Bully

How on earth could you do that on a ladder!?


----------



## Tiberius47

She's on a trapeze.


----------



## MyaLover

A ladder or a trapeze, eh?  No on both


----------



## FDSA

trampoline/jumping on a bed.


----------



## Pugs

FDSA said:


> trampoline/jumping on a bed.


 
Hm... I don't think so.  There's no motion whatsoever in the cloth or in her hair.


----------



## Sontizzle

MyaLover said:


> A ladder or a trapeze, eh?  No on both


LIAR!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Pugs said:


> Hm... I don't think so. There's no motion whatsoever in the cloth or in her hair.


 

This is what I have been saying. :mrgreen:

She might just be on a regular swing, or monkeybars. OR... A tree branch, that just might work. :study::raisedbrow:

I'm thinking we need to make this into a game... "Guess how I did this shot..." lol


----------



## Big Bully

Sontizzle said:


> LIAR!!!


 

That is a pretty strong word.. Where is your proof that she is a liar?


----------



## hooky

Abseiling harness hidden by the draped material??


----------



## DragonHeart

Gorgeous shots... Are you going to enlighten us on how you achieved such a unique shoot?


----------



## K_Pugh

Stairs Bannister, Pogo Stick, Tripod, Etc.


----------



## snowalker

Nice shots. I like black & white pictures in nudes area. My eyes see only what is important...


----------



## icassell

Well, seeing as how the acrobatics seem like they would be uncomfortable, is there any chance she is really kneeling (with the image rotated) and doing something to support her hair and the fabric?  Whatever -- they're still great images!


----------



## kundalini

icassell said:


> Well, seeing as how the acrobatics seem like they would be uncomfortable, is there any chance she is really kneeling (with the image rotated) and doing something to support her hair and the fabric? Whatever -- they're still great images!


 How does that explain the hair and fabric?



Great shots Mya.


----------



## icassell

kundalini said:


> How does that explain the hair and fabric?
> 
> .



It doesn't.  That still has me stumped (unless she used alot of starch and hairspray   )


----------



## MyaLover

DragonHeart said:


> Gorgeous shots... Are you going to enlighten us on how you achieved such a unique shoot?



Nah........  :mrgreen:


----------



## MyaLover

Thank you for all the wonderful compliments   I appreciate every single one


----------



## John_Olexa

Very well done shots!! :thumbup:

I got to ask though. Whats *NSFW  *stand for?


----------



## John_Olexa

My guess is this was shot with her lying on a bench type thing using a Large black Milled Muslin.  If shot in a dark room and the right aperture setting on the strobe(s) you will light the subject and keep the black Muslin black. I shot 4 candles once using this and the candles looked like they were floating.

Really is a great shot however it was done!!!!!


----------



## MyaLover

"Not Safe For Work"  and thank you very much


----------



## km_Bandit

shot was inverted sideways. she was kneeling, and fan blowing in front of her, thus pushing the hair and cloth...

lol i tried my best.


----------



## MyaLover

Hahahaha No, im sorry, wrong again!


----------



## Tiberius47

Okay, I give up.  Can you send me the answer in a private message or something?


----------



## MyaLover

Incredible balance


----------



## MyaLover

and im about 10 feet in the air


----------



## MyaLover

i suck at photoshop


----------



## MyaLover

and afterwards I had a very sore back    those are the only clues I will give. 

 "A lady reveals nothing" 

(if anyone can guess that movie quote ill tell you how I did these)


----------



## John_Olexa

MyaLover said:


> and afterwards I had a very sore back  those are the only clues I will give.
> 
> "A lady reveals nothing"
> 
> (if anyone can guess that movie quote ill tell you how I did these)


 

Well theres a line in the movie  "A League of Their Own"   that says  "a lady reveals nothing"


----------



## MyaLover

John_Olexa said:


> Well theres a line in the movie  "A League of Their Own"   that says  "a lady reveals nothing"




Thats it!!!  Its my favorite movie, PM me and Ill reveal my secret


----------



## LynziMarie

maybe the camera was above her... and she was lying on the black cloth... it would be easy to make that look like she's floating.  

No matter how you did it, they're gorgeous!!  Very smart use of your body
(btw. if I had a body like that I'd never wear clothes! haha)


----------



## MyaLover

AWh thank you


----------



## Pesky

Mya,

I am a big fan of your work, and these are my absolute favorite.  They are beautiful.

It is unfortunate the discussion here is so much about HOW you did it, and not WHAT you did.

You posed for and captured absolutely stunning images.


----------



## MyaLover

Thank you very much Pesky


----------



## dizzyg44

I really like these alot Mya.....

I do wish I could see more definition of the face though.  Other than that, excellent job!


----------



## MyaLover

Thank you


----------



## John_Olexa

Pesky said:


> Mya,
> 
> 
> It is unfortunate the discussion here is so much about HOW you did it, and not WHAT you did.


 

Pesky, I don't understand that statement???

We all said it's a great shot. But as photographers of course were *curious*  as to how it was done.


Ok Mya, sent you the PM !! 

I won't tell


----------



## John_Olexa

MyaLover said:


> i suck at photoshop


 

 I'm glad to see I'm not the only one! LOL


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah add me to the sucking at photoshop.

Mya, did you take the picture on a tree branch or in a tree?


----------



## MyaLover

Nope


----------



## goliath

Did you rotate the pictures in post processing program? because the cloth is about 5-6 degree off from vertical position in #1 and #3.

Also, you seem too relaxed to be supported only on 1 point. The abdominal muscle would be much sollicitated and it would be very difficult to hold the pose even for a few seconds for a very fit person. I think there was 2 support points.

The fact that the cloth is not shoing up on your right side (evident on picture #3) suppose that something is holding it (or prevent it from falling straight vertical) because it is fairly long to your left and the weight would make it fall. And the right leg is showing up bright so it is not likely because of light falloff.

I must say congratulation, these are amazing pictures.


----------



## MyaLover

Wow!  Thank you for analyzing the hell out of them!  But im sorry, you are also wrong.    But that you for the compliment!


----------



## RMThompson

Its MUCH simpler than any given explanation.

My guess is she is simple on the edge of a couch or something. In the 2nd image, the best of the series methinks, it seems as if her feet are braced on something, as they are arched, when when balancing naturally she would have a tendency to spread her toes.

However, a trained dancer might point her toes like that, but I STILL think she is bracing on something.

But even if the OP wont reveal, whats important is there are MANY ways to accomplish this:

1. A black bench
2. a couch with a black sheet
3. a stool painting black
4. Ropes from the ceiling
5. A swing type bedroom toy.

Take your pick!


----------



## MyaLover

OK, still wrong, but how about a critique on the photos??????


----------



## photo28

MyaLover said:


> and im about 10 feet in the air


You were in a harness attatched to a string/rope and the harness was tied aroung your stomach.
Nice photos.


----------



## John_Olexa

I know how she did it... and I'm not telling :greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl:  LOL


----------



## MyaLover

photo28 said:


> You were in a harness attatched to a string/rope and the harness was tied aroung your stomach.
> Nice photos.



No but that would be cool


----------



## MyaLover

John_Olexa said:


> I know how she did it... and I'm not telling :greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl:  LOL




Hahahaha yes you do, and you better keep quiet!


----------



## photo28

you were in water?


----------



## photo28

there was a black stool that your back was on and you bent back.
Something tells me it has to do with your other hand also because notice its not in the picture. you were balancing on your hand and foot.


----------



## Big Bully

I personally think she was on a set of monkey bars. 

Mya if we guess will you just deny it?


----------



## MyaLover

nope i will tell you


----------



## LynziMarie

it was a magician.

he was making you float.


or are YOU the magician?! hehe


----------



## AdrianBetti

I know how she did it, but if she doesn't wanna tell for whatever reason, then I won't. I think we can lock this now... :I


----------



## Big Bully

How did you find out?


----------



## boyerv

Sexy.


----------



## MyaLover

Thank you


----------



## Paul M

First of all, #1 is my favorite but all of them are incredible. Simple, sexy, yet still leaving enough to the imagination. I was trying to imagine it in color and it wouldn't be as intriguing I don't think. The b&w in my opinion nails it. AWESOME JOB!

Second, Myalover, I didn't realize that was you at first so I'll try to say this is politically correct as possible. You put alot of people in danger being you are just as dangerous on both sides of the lens. Absolutely gorgeous model and great work!

Third, My guess is somehow, you are on a swimming pool diving board, or a kitchen counter.


----------



## MyaLover

Wow Paul, thank you!  I really appreciate the feedback!!


----------



## MyaLover

I should say that im very tempted to tell you all how i did these shots, because none of you have guessed correctly


----------



## Big Bully

Oh give in to the temptation. The anticipation is killing me!! I am so intrigued by these photos I dream about how to do them at night.. *sigh* I need sleep.. lol


----------



## niforpix

AdrianBetti said:


> I know how she did it, but if she doesn't wanna tell for whatever reason, then I won't. I think we can lock this now... :I


 
Agreed. This is going nowhere. :er:


----------



## momof3girls

These are great!  The 1st one is my favorite.

Was it a tire swing?


----------



## GabrielSynthesis

It actually looks like she is just laying sideways on the floor and you climbed up on a tall ladder to get the shot... just my guess


----------



## GabrielSynthesis

The more I look at these shots the more I am really impressed by the overall quality of everything... lighting, composition, texture... everything is just "there"

AWESOME job!


----------



## MyaLover

Well thank you all very much.  I appreciate it!!  Poor thing losing sleep!  hahahaha so you had a dream about it huh??


----------



## PNA

Gorgeous.......

You work for NASA and you were in one of their planes doing weightless maneuvers.


----------



## PNA

Someone dressed in black with black gloves is holding you up.


----------



## mike98t

stunning........:hail:
10 feet in the air!  laying on a basketball hoop.  very uncomfortable but possible


----------



## photo28

a fence. a ladder


----------



## KamaKazzy

Gorgeous shots! I've always loved your shots on here. Once I get online I have to check the People Photography section to see if you have something new.

Oh...and...you are magical and can float? lol


----------



## MyaLover

Well thank you!  Check out my flickr  I have tons more on thee that I dont post on here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/morganboss/

Some you cant see unless you are a contact of mine.  So request to be one!


----------



## Tiberius47

Are you actually going to tell us?  I think we've all given up trying to guess.


----------



## KamaKazzy

Alright, sure will!!


----------



## pez

Awesome! :hail: I like the exposure (photographic exposure, ahem...) on the first one best, as well as the pose. Hmm. Main lighting from upper left and fill from upper right?


----------



## Big Bully

Looking at those just made me more curious of how you did it. 

Great shots though!


----------



## photo28

MyaLover said:


> I should say that im very tempted to tell you all how i did these shots, because none of you have guessed correctly


 
We'd be happy to hear


----------

